# 3 urban locations on Monday Madness this week.



## presley (Sep 15, 2014)

Introducing this week’s specials…

Explore the City!
WorldMark Vancouver - The Canadian, BC
WorldMark Seattle - The Camlin, WA
WorldMark San Francisco, CA
Hit three of the most exciting cities on North America's west coast with this week's Monday Madness! These urban resorts put you in the heart of the action, so you can truly enjoy and experience each city. Book today! To take advantage of this special offer book online by Sunday, September 21st.
Book your Monday Madness for only $.07 a credit


----------

